# Huey Hung Miracle Baby - Where can I find this?



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Huey Hung Miracle Baby Aquarium - Where can I find this?*

Ran across a neat little YouTube video showing off this tank. I can't find it anywhere online but would like to find them. Anyone have any idea where to get one of these? Link to YouTube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq7iLD8r9X4


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Get what? There's no link.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

mart said:


> Get what? There's no link.


 My bad. Fixed in original post.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah I can't find them. Even went to the companys site, and they didn't have them on there. Cool little tank though.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

It's like some twisted rule.. When you see a tank you'd love to have, it's near impossible to get, lol.

These are close in looks, but do not have lids, so you'd have to get one made. Nice tanks for the price. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+18534+15493&pcatid=15493


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

I was looking at something like this. I love the lines on the Schuber Wright aquariums. They have a variety of rimless as well http://www.amazon.com/Schuber-Wrigh...on/dp/B008CPQ3DS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_3 Of course, I'll have to have a glass cover made which isn't as big deal. And, being the perfectionist I can be, I like the aquariums alone so I can customize it.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Man I wish I could find that! It looks like the perfect tank.....so of course it can't be found! :/ haha


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Betta Nut said:


> It's like some twisted rule.. When you see a tank you'd love to have, it's near impossible to get, lol.
> 
> These are close in looks, but do not have lids, so you'd have to get one made. Nice tanks for the price. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+18534+15493&pcatid=15493


Oh man! I was hoping not to see that tank again!!! I really loved it last year and was thinking about getting it. :/ now I want it again.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice little tank, I can find ones like it but none with lids


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

What are some that are like it? I'd love to get anything similar! Haha


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

The Penn Plax radius comes in a 5 gal that looks similar to the video. http://www.petco.com/product/121923...-Glass-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Here is a picture of mine


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

This is the one I'm in love with right now. It's not cheap, but it has everything I want.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Walmart has a similar tank for $30. It's got a light, filter and lid.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice-looking and all. But, if your Betta were writing the check, he'd probably pick a shallower one with more floor space.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Nice-looking and all. But, if your Betta were writing the check, he'd probably pick a shallower one with more floor space.


It's 10x10x12, not much bigger than my Fluval Spec III, just 2 gallons more.
It's also for the future reef tank someday. Buddy has all kinds of money in his little fish wallet. :lol:
The model I bought was the planted, so I can grow anything in there with those lights.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Flint said:


> Walmart has a similar tank for $30. It's got a light, filter and lid.


This has the light, filter and lid also.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Link to the Penn Plax one on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Radius-Curved...1392830960&sr=1-15&keywords=penn+plax+desktop

I have the smaller 2.5g one, since I downgraded one of my boys to a smaller tank. (The bigger one was freaking him out.) It came with a filter, a net, and a digital thermometer. I absolutely love the tank and the filter; I actually use the same filter with my 5g tank.

The filter for the one linked, though, is their cheapest filter, so replace it with something else.


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

I replaced the filter that came with my 5 gallon Radius with the Azoo Mignon 60. The one that came in the 5gal kit was too strong.


----------

